
Simplest and most flexible employee attendance tracking system? - NGoncalves
https://clockinstant.com/
======
NGoncalves
We argue that ClockInstant is,

More Flexible Than Biometric Systems More Effective Than GPS and Geolocation

Using iBeacons we are uniquely suited for businesses that require off-site,
multi-site and long-distance staff control.

------
chrisbennet
Trust

